# Lab Golden Mix



## dare_wreck_ (Dec 28, 2020)

Any other Labrador Golden Retriever mixes out there? When looking for a dog for the family we had no intention of getting a large breed dog, but fell in love as soon as we saw “Mamba”. Many assume he is a flat coat retriever when they first meet him. His mom is a 57 lbs Golden Retriever and dad is an 80 pound Labrador Retriever, we are excited to see where he will end up. Currently Mamba is 7 months and loves to watch the wild turkeys from our back yard and sleep as close to his humans as possible! Would love to see any mixes out there!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm a volunteer breeder caretaker with a service dog organization. The organization breeds Labs, Goldens, and Lab-Golden crosses. My breeder girl is a Lab. One of her litters was sired by a Golden. The only way you can tell they're not a full Lab is their tail. It's a bit fuller like a Golden's. (Otherwise, they look like full Labs.) The Lab-Golden crosses bred by this organization have a slightly higher success rate in becoming service dogs than do the full labs and full Goldens.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

This was my Golden/Lab mix. She was the best dog! K miss her every day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mamba is a good looking boy.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Mamba looks so good in his bandanna!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I had some friends who had a Golden Black lab mix. She looked a lot like Mamba. When she was full grown her hair was long like a Golden but a beautiful shiny black. I kept her a few times when she was a puppy and we bonded for life. I really loved her but she was a wild thing way past the 2-3 year age when you expect them to settle down so keep working hard on training.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Mamba is a really beautiful boy. I love his look, the beautiful long silky black coat. I imagine that will come in more as he matures since most Golden’s coat take till 2 to fully come in. 
Keep posting it will be good to see how he matures.


----------



## dare_wreck_ (Dec 28, 2020)

Dunmar said:


> This was my Golden/Lab mix. She was the best dog! K miss her every day.
> View attachment 880948


Great looking dog! Mamba is my first golden, but definitely will not be my last.


----------



## dare_wreck_ (Dec 28, 2020)

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Mamba looks so good in his bandanna!


Thank you! He was just about 4 1/2 months old then. We went to the mall to take family photos and so we were very lucky to have a photographer that was so comfortable with dogs. He held treats in his hand while holding the camera and took pictures. One of my favorite pictures of Mamba!


----------



## dare_wreck_ (Dec 28, 2020)

cwag said:


> I had some friends who had a Golden Black lab mix. She looked a lot like Mamba. When she was full grown her hair was long like a Golden but a beautiful shiny black. I kept her a few times when she was a puppy and we bonded for life. I really loved her but she was a wild thing way past the 2-3 year age when you expect them to settle down so keep working hard on training.


He picked up on potty training very quickly. I can count on one hand how many times he had an accident after we got him. We have lots of wild Turkey in our neighborhood so taking him for a walk has a bit of a learning curve for us. Trying to get down the loose leash walking, but those turkeys are just so interesting!


----------



## dare_wreck_ (Dec 28, 2020)

CCoopz said:


> Mamba is a really beautiful boy. I love his look, the beautiful long silky black coat. I imagine that will come in more as he matures since most Golden’s coat take till 2 to fully come in.
> Keep posting it will be good to see how he matures.


Thank you! Just this month his tail really seemed to fill in and you can start to see the feathering on it. Definitely looking forward to see how is coat will turn out.


----------



## dare_wreck_ (Dec 28, 2020)

GoldenDude said:


> I'm a volunteer breeder caretaker with a service dog organization. The organization breeds Labs, Goldens, and Lab-Golden crosses. My breeder girl is a Lab. One of her litters was sired by a Golden. The only way you can tell they're not a full Lab is their tail. It's a bit fuller like a Golden's. (Otherwise, they look like full Labs.) The Lab-Golden crosses bred by this organization have a slightly higher success rate in becoming service dogs than do the full labs and full Goldens.


My assumption is that each litter looks different, but do you find that most of the Lab-Golden crosses take after the Lab or Golden?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Random question... is there anything going on with his eyes? Has he been checked by the vet? It could be a reflection of light, but looks like cataracts.....


----------



## dare_wreck_ (Dec 28, 2020)

Megora said:


> Random question... is there anything going on with his eyes? Has he been checked by the vet? It could be a reflection of light, but looks like cataracts.....


He has been checked out by the vet, no issues with his eyes. When I zoom in I see that it is the lighting from the cell phone.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

dare_wreck_ said:


> My assumption is that each litter looks different, but do you find that most of the Lab-Golden crosses take after the Lab or Golden?


A 50-50 cross will have the Lab coat. If the Golden percentage is higher than 50% then you can have a puppy with the Golden coat that is black. For example, my third litter is 50-50 LGX. They're turning in for advanced training between now and May. If any of the females are selected as a breeder and then mated with a Golden, the offspring will be 75% Golden so there's a likelihood that a puppy would be black and have the Golden coat.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

My friend says that the "goldador" they had was the best hunting dog ever, and best pet ever.


----------



## Dog Bone Coaching (Oct 13, 2020)

dare_wreck_ said:


> Any other Labrador Golden Retriever mixes out there? When looking for a dog for the family we had no intention of getting a large breed dog, but fell in love as soon as we saw “Mamba”. Many assume he is a flat coat retriever when they first meet him. His mom is a 57 lbs Golden Retriever and dad is an 80 pound Labrador Retriever, we are excited to see where he will end up. Currently Mamba is 7 months and loves to watch the wild turkeys from our back yard and sleep as close to his humans as possible! Would love to see any mixes out there!
> View attachment 880942
> View attachment 880943
> View attachment 880944
> View attachment 880945


Beautiful!!


----------



## Gable (Jun 26, 2011)

My daughter just got a lab-golden mix - Hazel! She is about 13 weeks and smart as a whip. I don't think I have ever seen a puppy this smart. They lady she got her from said she is 50-50%. She is soft and has furry ears, but much longer legs than our goldens did. My daughter is very anxious / excited to see what she will look like. I am just flabbergasted that this tiny pup has two adult Golden males wrapped around her little paw - they defer to her for everything! Even our Sash who has a bull in a china shop reputation is careful and sweet with her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hazel's adorable, that's so funny about her having the two Goldens wrapped around her paws.


----------



## Clipper's mom (Apr 27, 2019)

Our family’s first dog was a lab-golden mix, probably 75% golden. She, too, looked like a flat coat retriever, except that her paws were a bit gold instead of pure black. We named her Eclipse, because the black was eclipsing the sunny golden, and called her Clipper for easier recall. She lived to 16, and has now been gone for 15 years, but she was the most perfect, loving family dog ever. She’s the reason I wanted a pure golden this time around.


----------



## Miley moo (Oct 28, 2021)

dare_wreck_ said:


> Any other Labrador Golden Retriever mixes out there? When looking for a dog for the family we had no intention of getting a large breed dog, but fell in love as soon as we saw “Mamba”. Many assume he is a flat coat retriever when they first meet him. His mom is a 57 lbs Golden Retriever and dad is an 80 pound Labrador Retriever, we are excited to see where he will end up. Currently Mamba is 7 months and loves to watch the wild turkeys from our back yard and sleep as close to his humans as possible! Would love to see any mixes out there!
> View attachment 880942
> View attachment 880943
> View attachment 880944
> View attachment 880945


----------



## Miley moo (Oct 28, 2021)

Omg I just rescued my third and she looks exactly like your pup.


----------



## karmacat (10 mo ago)

I am in love...


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

GoldenDude said:


> A 50-50 cross will have the Lab coat. If the Golden percentage is higher than 50% then you can have a puppy with the Golden coat that is black. For example, my third litter is 50-50 LGX. They're turning in for advanced training between now and May. If any of the females are selected as a breeder and then mated with a Golden, the offspring will be 75% Golden so there's a likelihood that a puppy would be black and have the Golden coat.


I'd forgotten about this post until the thread popped back up. One of the females from that litter was selected as a breeder and just had her first litter earlier this month. She was bred to a Lab so the litter is 75/25 Lab/Golden. 

We also just had a full lab boy from a subsequent litter picked as a breeder. It will be fun to see the litters he eventually sires.


----------



## Miley moo (Oct 28, 2021)

dare_wreck_ said:


> Any other Labrador Golden Retriever mixes out there? When looking for a dog for the family we had no intention of getting a large breed dog, but fell in love as soon as we saw “Mamba”. Many assume he is a flat coat retriever when they first meet him. His mom is a 57 lbs Golden Retriever and dad is an 80 pound Labrador Retriever, we are excited to see where he will end up. Currently Mamba is 7 months and loves to watch the wild turkeys from our back yard and sleep as close to his humans as possible! Would love to see any mixes out there!
> View attachment 880942
> View attachment 880943
> View attachment 880944
> View attachment 880945


My Miley Moo is now 10 months!


----------

